# Pool Filter sand



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep, good stuff. The grain size is excellent. If you click the link in my sig. you'll see the sand when I first put it my setup and about 4 months later.


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 8, 2012)

I like it except mine always gets a darker layer on top and when I gravel vac it mixes together. It makes it look better for a little while but after a long time it gets a slight salt and pepper look but the pepper is brown. I prefer dark colored substrates because they hide that. However I have Discus so the PFS is better so I don't miss anything on it and it helps me keep the water quality better.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Only thing that makes me wonder is that how it would look with a black background. Not sure if I would like it or not.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Try it, if you don't like the look than pull it out. Worst cast scenario you're out $12. If you want something dark than get some Black Diamond, it's my goto and love it.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Blackheart said:


> Only thing that makes me wonder is that how it would look with a black background. Not sure if I would like it or not.


It would depend on the setup. If you have enough plants the black background would be separately be a wall of plants from the sand.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

I use a black background and poolsand with my tanks. I don't think it looks bad.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Just so you can see what light colored PFS looks like against a dark background (dark blue), here it is:


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Just so you can see what light colored PFS looks like against a dark background (dark blue), here it is:


Yeah I have to say I've always loved your tank. I love the dark blue contrast with the light sand


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Blackheart said:


> I was thinking about trying out pool filter sand in my planted tank. Any opinions? A lot of people love sand and this is a pretty cheap option. My local hardware store has 50 pound bags for 12 dollars.


Hi Blackheart,

Apparently the Ace Hardware brand of pool filter sand is very, very popular....read the reviews! $12.99 your local Ace Hardware - they may have to order it in for you.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeahh! I can order it online and do in store pick up.


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 8, 2012)

Different shots of my tank with black background and pool filter sand.


2015-08-14 002 by Meredith Hamelin, on Flickr


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

looks nice!


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Beautiful Discus tanks both of you . I love Discus , but have been afraid of trying them because of their high demands , or so I keep reading...lol


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Leeatl said:


> Beautiful Discus tanks both of you . I love Discus , but have been afraid of trying them because of their high demands , or so I keep reading...lol



I've kept discus, on & off, for over 35 years and can assure you they're not at all hard to keep IF you do it right. If you ever want to give them a try, I'd be happy to help you out by telling you exactly how, & guiding you through it every step of the way.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

discuspaul said:


> I've kept discus, on & off, for over 35 years and can assure you they're not at all hard to keep IF you do it right. If you ever want to give them a try, I'd be happy to help you out by telling you exactly how, & guiding you through it every step of the way.


Thank you for the generous offer . I may take you up on it when I get my 75 ready for fish .


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Leeatl said:


> Thank you for the generous offer . I may take you up on it when I get my 75 ready for fish .


Take the plunge they are a fantastic fish! BUT listen to Paul from the start. He will save you a lot of pain, money and work! Do it right from the beginning, trail and error with discus is not the way to go!


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

flutterbug said:


> I like it except mine always gets a darker layer on top and when I gravel vac it mixes together. It makes it look better for a little while but after a long time it gets a slight salt and pepper look but the pepper is brown. I prefer dark colored substrates because they hide that. However I have Discus so the PFS is better so I don't miss anything on it and it helps me keep the water quality better.


Two things,
1. The brown is probably diatoms. Try using Sechem Phosphguard in your filter. But it will remove phosphate that your plants may need.
2. Better yet add 6 sterbai corys, they will churn the sand and keep it moving around, no stains!


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 8, 2012)

ichy said:


> Two things,
> 1. The brown is probably diatoms. Try using Sechem Phosphguard in your filter. But it will remove phosphate that your plants may need.
> 2. Better yet add 6 sterbai corys, they will churn the sand and keep it moving around, no stains!


Right now it is diatoms but in the tank before I had to start over the sand was 2.5 years old. There were no diatoms but the green algae dies and turns brown. It stains the sand, Cories wouldn't get rid of it. Trust me. I ended up just sucking it up and disposing of it but it keeps happening.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Overtime even in the cleanest tanks light sand is always going to turn somewhat darker just from bacteria/organics growing on it. The filter doesn't have a monopoly on this. Good thing about PFS is that it's inexpensive and easily replaced.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> Overtime even in the cleanest tanks light sand is always going to turn somewhat darker just from bacteria/organics growing on it. The filter doesn't have a monopoly on this. Good thing about PFS is that it's inexpensive and easily replaced.



You're quite right, of course -- but you can easily mitigate this problem. 
About every 3 or 4 months, just siphon off approx. 10% to 15% of the slightly dirtied top layer of sand, and replace it with new sand. Presto - just like new ! Takes me no more than about 20 - 30 minutes in my 75 gal tank.


And btw ichy, thanks for your kind remarks, - I'm quite serious, I'd be pleased to help out anyone who wants to try their hand with discus, and be successful at it.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> You're quite right, of course -- but you can easily mitigate this problem.
> About every 3 or 4 months, just siphon off approx. 10% to 15% of the slightly dirtied top layer of sand, and replace it with new sand. Presto - just like new ! Takes me no more than about 20 - 30 minutes in my 75 gal tank.
> 
> 
> And btw ichy, thanks for your kind remarks, - I'm quite serious, I'd be pleased to help out anyone who wants to try their hand with discus, and be successful at it.



P.S. re; pfs:
The white PF sand in the photo of my post # 8 above had been in that tank for well over a year, and was kept looking clean by removing & replacing the top layer approx. every 4 months as stated above.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

discuspaul said:


> You're quite right, of course -- but you can easily mitigate this problem.
> About every 3 or 4 months, just siphon off approx. 10% to 15% of the slightly dirtied top layer of sand, and replace it with new sand. Presto - just like new ! Takes me no more than about 20 - 30 minutes in my 75 gal tank..


Yep, done that quite a few times on my PFS setups.


----------

